# P.E. or PE?



## CivE Bricky (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm ordering new biz cards.

I tried looking this question up in one of those secretarial reference books, but it didn't help. I like the cleaner "PE" myself, but if it's technically "not correct" I'll go with P.E.

Anyone really know?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 25, 2009)

P.E.

PE is :f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 25, 2009)

According to NCEES, it's P.E.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 25, 2009)

My card says "P.E."


----------



## cement (Jul 25, 2009)

mine says PE

and I ordered it before the certificate arrived!


----------



## McEngr (Jul 25, 2009)

cement said:


> mine says PE
> and I ordered it before the certificate arrived!


nspe should create a consensus

i like PE


----------



## rudy (Jul 25, 2009)

All of the Texas board members, who are P.E.'s, use "P.E." on the board members list. When in Rome...


----------



## Vishal (Jul 25, 2009)

Mostly I have seen P.E. and that is what I have on my business cards, email signature, etc... However, I have "PTOE" and not "P.T.O.E." as that is how the issuer of the certificate puts it.


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 26, 2009)

I prefer PE - For those schlubs (of which i hope to be) who may hold mulitple licenses; i.e., PE, PS looks a lot better than P.E., P.S., IMO (I.M.O.?)

*edit - shoulda looked at IlPadrino's link first, i've just indicated i like the pe exam and ps exam more than (hopefully) being a p.e. / p.s.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 26, 2009)

And this topic reminds me of one of my (all to many!) pet peeves: acronyms vs. initialisms.

Personally, I prescribe to the general rule that if it's pronounceable (i.e. an acronym) then it doesn't get the period, otherwise, it does.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 26, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> And this topic reminds me of one of my (all to many!) pet peeves: acronyms vs. initialisms.
> Personally, I prescribe to the general rule that if it's pronounceable (i.e. an acronym) then it doesn't get the period, otherwise, it does.


EPA? I'm not a fan of this acronym, b/c I believe in punctuation, but this is the widely accepted acronym for the Environmental Protection Agency. Do you think this is incorrect, and just an accepted acronym?


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 27, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> EPA? I'm not a fan of this acronym, b/c I believe in punctuation, but this is the widely accepted acronym for the Environmental Protection Agency. Do you think this is incorrect, and just an accepted acronym?


Do you pronounce it "eepa"? I don't... I call it the "Eee Pee Aay".


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 27, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> Do you pronounce it "eepa"? I don't... I call it the "Eee Pee Aay".


Heh...you said Pee.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 27, 2009)

I just put "Master of All I Survey" on my cards. It was a mistake. Now everyone thinks I'm a Master Surveyor.

Better than being thought of as a Master Baiter, I guess.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## dastuff (Jul 27, 2009)

I use P.E. on my business cards and email sig.

I thought about PE, but figured it looked less professional imo.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jul 27, 2009)

I prefer PE, but I have P.E. on both my email sig and my business cards because then I would match the rest of the office.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 27, 2009)

I just go by P.I.T.A. (not to be mistaken with PETA)


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jul 27, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> I just go by P.I.T.A. (not to be mistaken with PETA)


PETA = People for Eating Tasty Animals?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 27, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> Do you pronounce it "eepa"? I don't... I call it the "Eee Pee Aay".


I pronounce it like you do. But then by our standards (I agree with your convention for periods), it should be E.P.A.



Dexman1349 said:


> PETA = People for Eating Tasty Animals?


I'm a proud member of this fine organization.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 27, 2009)

Dleg said:


>


Is that supposed to discourage me from partaking of such a fine specimine (misspelled for comedic effect. Likely failure)? I take a nibble or two.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 27, 2009)

And chucktown's already got his name on parts of her.


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 27, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> Is that supposed to discourage me from partaking of such a fine specimine (misspelled for comedic effect. Likely failure)? I take a nibble or two.


No shit, i get zero urge to go vegan w/ that ad campaign!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 28, 2009)

Dleg said:


> And chucktown's already got his name on parts of her.


He can have the shoulders...I'm more of a rump roast kind of guy.


----------



## goodal (Jul 28, 2009)

I dont have a good reason for it but i like PE better. Call me lazy but signing P.E. just takes too much work.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 28, 2009)

i like PE, as mentioned above, having multiple degrees/licenses after my name it gets cluttered with all the dots.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 29, 2009)

squishles10 said:


> i like PE, as mentioned above, having multiple degrees/licenses after my name it gets cluttered with all the dots.


Squishles... it's not the dots that are cluttering things up - you've got too much crap after your name! I really can't see having more than one to three "things".

Which makes me wonder... what is the generic term for these "things"? Academic degrees, licenses, memberships, certifications, etc.

Why the need to list more than your highest degree (if you're in academia) and relevant licenses? The rest is in the resume, anyway, and if it's at the bottom of the letter, who really cares?


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 29, 2009)

Since its published or nominal (named) by NCEES



IlPadrino said:


> According to NCEES, it's P.E.


; when you choose elsewise you're basing that decision strictly on preference - its is arguably better to choose published nomenclature cuz it wouldn't ever be questioned or 'out of style' so to say. Otherwise go w/ your company standard, but go with the nominal on resume &amp; all else.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 30, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> I really can't see having more than one to three "things".


I'm not a fan of more than one. I hate seeing an alphabet soup of letters after someones name. Guy in the office does that. he thinks it looks impressive, but I've heard people refer to him as [Name] ABCDEFG.


----------



## Supe (Jul 30, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> Do you pronounce it "eepa"?




Have you seen the Simpsons Movie?

Eepa! Eepa!


----------



## Sschell (Jul 31, 2009)

I was PE then I saw VT say it is :f_115m_e45d7af: so I changed it.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jul 31, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> I was PE then I saw VT say it is :f_115m_e45d7af: so I changed it.


Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 1, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that...


... Yes there is.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 17, 2011)

Since someone else dug up this old thread, figured I might as well ask a question on the topic. Is there anything on NCEES.org that talks about the use of "PE" or "P.E."? The link referenced above no longer works and I wasn't able to find anything pertaining to this on NCEES. Just curious. Google didn't seem to come up with a definitive answer either.


----------



## Amry69 (Jun 17, 2011)

I like PE, it's sleeker. Also, because I'm a PE, RRC I drop the periods. Just looks cleaner. Technically not correct and we engs are the only species that cares about whether something this minor is correct.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> Since someone else dug up this old thread, figured I might as well ask a question on the topic. Is there anything on NCEES.org that talks about the use of "PE" or "P.E."? The link referenced above no longer works and I wasn't able to find anything pertaining to this on NCEES. Just curious. Google didn't seem to come up with a definitive answer either.


FWIW, I was able to find a little clarification here, 3rd FAQ.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't trust much from that "other" site...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Since someone else dug up this old thread, figured I might as well ask a question on the topic. Is there anything on NCEES.org that talks about the use of "PE" or "P.E."? The link referenced above no longer works and I wasn't able to find anything pertaining to this on NCEES. Just curious. Google didn't seem to come up with a definitive answer either.
> ...


Email I received from NCEES:

_Dear Mr. knight1fox3,_

I received your request about the use of the designation P.E. or PE. In all of our NCEES publications (including the Model Rules, Manual of Policy and Position Statements, and our Web site), we use the designation of P.E. with periods. We don't have a specific policy about it, though.

Sincerely,

Keri

Keri Anderson

Manager of Corporate Communications

NCEES

ncees.org


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 28, 2011)

^^^ She sounds nice. Ask her for a picture.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomato


----------



## Exengineer (Jun 12, 2013)

P.E. or PE? Not a decision I have to make, I hold a P. Eng. licence from the Province of Ontario while living in the State of Queensland. Still have my E.I.T. wallet card from the State of Indiana Board of Registration for Professional Engineers and Land Surveyors 32 years ago.


----------



## testee (Jun 12, 2013)

yeahbut then you can't tell folks about your PE-ness...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2013)

Or you could be a complete dumbass and forget to include it on the re-order of cards...

doh!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2013)

Ozengineer said:


> Still have my E.I.T. wallet card from the State of Indiana Board of Registration for Professional Engineers and Land Surveyors 32 years ago.


I was learning how to talk 32 years ago...


----------



## csb (Jun 13, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Or you could be a complete dumbass and forget to include it on the re-order of cards...
> 
> doh!




This...I did this. Switched jobs and supplied an old card that had no title. I like to think it helps me fly below radar.

And who flashed the d-bag signal?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 19, 2013)

PEE


----------



## MWC PE (Jun 20, 2013)

I prefer PE because pretty much every other professional post nominal is without periods. (MD, RN, CPA, etc)


----------

